# OK so I got this old bike with rust conversion coating on everything



## fattommy (Nov 17, 2011)

HOW DO I GET IT OFF???
Tried the wire wheel, didn't work.  Now what???  Is paint the only option?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 18, 2011)

the junk should come off with sanding and water usually washes it out. the stuff i use will discolor paint slightly but will wash out. one kind of many products is called por 15. that junk will stay on and needs blasting.  some one did not read the istructions.


----------



## fattommy (Nov 18, 2011)

*rust conversion products*

I suggest never using rust conversion products on:
1) assembled fasteners or any fasteners or fastened parts
2) springs- appears to make the metal brittle
3) chains- it will lock the links together and ruin the chain FOREVER
4) In any instance where replating might be desired
5) chrome
6) just about anything else

The advertising says it turns rust into a primer base for paint.  Maybe so, but once it goes on it changes the metal.

I would just stay away from the stuff altogether- avoid ruining your parts


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 18, 2011)

sorry your project is a mess. i still love using the right stuff and I never used por products at all.


----------



## fattommy (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rust treatments*

Are you using a rust remover like Evaporust or Metal Rescue or one of the rust conversion products (don't know any brand names, but they come in spray cans maybe other forms too).  Rust converters change the rust to this brittle grey surface.

I set up a rust remover bath using oxalic acid which is like Evaporust I think, and soaked the rust conversion treated parts for many hours.  Areas where there was rust was removed, but the majority of the surfaces were this dark grey metalized surface that resembles welding slag.  All the bath did was leave a slightly yellow residue which washed off with water.  The buffing wheel doesn't do anything to it that I can see.  It might be possible to burn it off, but I don't want to do that.  I'm sure the surface is paintable, but the whole bike (literally) has been sprayed with this stuff.  This bike will be chromeless I guess.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 18, 2011)

If it's POR 15, Master Series, or Rust Bullet the only way to remove is abrasion. Other rust converters should come off more easily, but the black "rust" part will probably have to be removed via sanding (as if it were red rust)  Do you know what product was originally used?


----------



## fattommy (Nov 19, 2011)

Krautwaggen said:


> If it's POR 15, Master Series, or Rust Bullet the only way to remove is abrasion. Other rust converters should come off more easily, but the black "rust" part will probably have to be removed via sanding (as if it were red rust)  Do you know what product was originally used?




Not sure what was used.  After reviewing the youtube videos for POR-15, it looks to me like the initial treatment was used which turned the steel grey, but the epoxy like black final coat step was not done.  After looking at this for a while, my plan is to fill all the pits with bondo or primer then sand out to smooth and paint.  I'll just have to replace the parts I want chrome. No biggie there, I guess if I can find them.

I think the POR-15 might be good on hot rod underbody and so forth, but as for bicycles where everything is exposed, I don't tnink I would want it.  Maybe on the underside of the fenders or seat pan.
Tommy


----------

